# What would your anthro object be?



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

What sort of inanimate object would you be? Just for shits and giggles, this topic isn't a serious one. 
I would be a ball of yarn, Just cus. xD I love knitting and crochet.
My bro wants to be an army tank.
What of you guys?


******
For those who don't really get it: Anthro is where you give something human-like features, like a face or a personality. _Furry_ is when you give mammals human-like traits. 
As for scalies -reptiles
Avians -birds
ectect ect..


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

R.A.T 7 Mouse
Just 'cause


----------



## Xeno (Nov 17, 2011)

My Ps3 I guess.....How the fuck would that even work?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd be a huge heavy metal fan (how punny)


----------



## shteev (Nov 17, 2011)

A door.
I could seriously troll someone like that.
"Tryin' to fap? TOO BAD."


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> R.A.T 7 Mouse
> Just 'cause


Woah I had to look that up, that thing is sick. o____@; Transformer mouse.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)

A cum


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

israfur said:


> Woah I had to look that up, that thing is sick. o____@; Transformer mouse.


It fits in any hand like a dream ^^
 So..adjustable


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 17, 2011)

Pencil, prolly. Maybe a sketchbook.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 17, 2011)

I would be a shapeshifter. Basically like Beast Boy in that episode of Teen Titans where Raven gets turned into a bunny.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2011)

A machete, I would have such a sharp wit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> A machete, I would have such a sharp wit.


Machete isn't inanimate Machete


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 17, 2011)

A black keytar
Preferably with a sharp edge


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 17, 2011)

Shepherd's crook, perhaps.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 17, 2011)

Probably an anthro graphics tablet.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 17, 2011)

One of those inflatable flowing noodle guys. Cause I'm nuts.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 17, 2011)

a flower in a pot.

i'll fall to the ground, thinking, Oh not again


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 17, 2011)

I would be the internet. Then I could experience all the drama I could ever want. Fun right?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2011)

A dildo probably a book. I can read myself when I'm bored, and hopefully have a good story or two in me.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It fits in any hand like a dream ^^
> So..adjustable



I love mine so much. <3 The on-the-fly sensitivity adjustment is pure gold.


----------



## Ames (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I be a terminator?


----------



## Arlo (Nov 17, 2011)

A stapler that eats fingers or a chainsaw that turns itself on when someone tries to change it's chain.... (insert evil laugh)


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 17, 2011)

Abrahms tank.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 17, 2011)

Line of cocaine


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2011)

Spaceship.
One of those jet-shaped shmup game kinds with the lasers and missiles and stuff.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

Id prolly go with toast or a shower. I can fuck with people by burning their bread/bagels or turn the shower FREEZING cold when they least expect it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> turn the shower FREEZING cold when they least expect it.



And watch them naked.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

My Stalin poster.


----------



## Sar (Nov 17, 2011)

A bed.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And watch them naked.



Oh lord yes


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Id prolly go with toast or a shower. I can fuck with people by burning their bread/bagels or turn the shower FREEZING cold when they least expect it.



Or you could be a USB connector.

Try to plug in... doesn't fit, turn it around...
Try to plug in... doesn't fit, turn it around........
Try to plug in... plugs straight in.


HAHAHAHA FUCKERS!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 17, 2011)

I just realized how awesome being a piano would be.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I just realized how awesome being a piano would be.




Why so you can get fingered all day long


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Why so you can get fingered all day long



Ohh snap.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 17, 2011)

A lance.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> A lance.




Oh how quaint, you just LOVE to be inside of people's guts


----------



## Onnes (Nov 17, 2011)

Dilution refrigerator.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 17, 2011)

A rock.


----------



## Ley (Nov 17, 2011)

A tree scarf, a tree, a hat or a book :>


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

I was gunna say dildo but Gibby beat me to it. God >:V
Being a pair of undies wouldn't be so bad if I where worn by someone hot I guess.
Sondre Lerche yusss *____*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

israfur said:


> I was gunna say dildo but Gibby beat me to it. God >:V
> Being a pair of undies wouldn't be so bad if I where worn by someone *CLEAN* I guess.
> Emilie Autumn yusss *____*



fixed


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> fixed


Yeah hygiene and sexiness have to go hand in hand with me D;
O I changed the person
Sondre is way hotter imo


----------



## shteev (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd be a Computer Mouse.
I would fuck shit _up_.


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

shteev said:


> I'd be a Computer Mouse.
> I would fuck shit _up_.


Or a virus >:'D


----------



## Belluavir (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd be the short end of the stick.

The upside is that I'd have lots of friends.

The downside is that they'd all be losers.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

I would be ley's vagina- cuz I'd bite off dicks to make her suffer >:3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd be this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpLcnAIpVRA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## najee010 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine is a harp


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 18, 2011)

I would be the "S" key on a computer keyboard.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd be a tree, most definitely.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 20, 2011)

A razor. 

Terrible hair everywhere.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 20, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I'd be a tree, most definitely.



So all the dogs would lift their legs on you...


----------



## Telnac (Nov 20, 2011)

A supermassive black hole.  All your matters are belong to ME.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 22, 2011)

A lazer gun from the future with all the bells and whistles or a space ship run off of telepathy.


----------



## Fearkissers (Nov 22, 2011)

This beauty.


----------

